# Looking for a cartoon movie involving anthros



## FriskeCrisps (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm currently helping a friend of mine search for an old kids movie. 

The details are very vague but we are sure that it is *NOT* its not these movies:

Aristocats 
Oliver and Co
Cats Don't Dance 
Gay Puree 
Fritz the Cat 
All Dogs Go to Heaven 
Heathcliff or Cadillac Cats 
Garfield 
NONE OF THE HANNA BARBERA CARTOONS (E.G. Top Cat) 
Banjo the Woodpile cat 
Around the World with Willy Fog 
Karate Kat 
Felix the Cat 
Tom and Jerry
OG Readmore
David Copperfield

Essentially the main character is like an orange tabby cat and the setting is believed to be early 1900s. From what I remember it had cartoon cats in it and I believe they were British. The character I can recall wore an ascot or scarf of some kind and he had a dress shirt and I think a vest and slacks and wore socks and loafers. What I can remember is the cat gets thrown into a mud puddle in the alley by this giant thug and then there is a Point of View shot of the thug ripping layers of clothes off the cat, like the socks and shoes. I don't remember much else. I believe one of the themes of the movie had to do with money, and I think I remember the cat wearing blue stripped pajamas in a warehouse and I think there was an old guy and a rainbow, but I cannot be certain.

Plz help me find this, its been bugging the hell outta us lol

Some people are saying that it possibly aired on cartoon network but we're not confident.  I'm searching old MGM cartoon movies hoping to find something


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 28, 2014)

Uhm, there was a Don Bluth animated movie with a rooster as protagonist, and a kid that gets turnet into a clothes-wearing as co-protagonist. I don't remember it really well, but, maybe it's that one?
I think it was called Rock-a-Doodle.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Feb 28, 2014)

You don't need to post the same thread to a different subforum.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2014)

Closing since this is a dupe thread


----------

